# Darn millennials



## Guest (Sep 1, 2017)

I read about the test that was done which proves pop music is getting worse but this vid takes it a step further--at least further than I've read about it. I hope this can't happen to classical.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

For those not up on recording techniques, dynamic compression of itself is not a bad thing. In fact, it is a necessary thing. The purpose of it is to reduce the dB between loud and soft passages. Why? Well, suppose you are listening to a symphony and the orchestra is putting out--strings singing, horns blaring, timpani booming, cymbals clashing, winds keening, choir bellowing--and so your volume is down a bit because otherwise it's too loud. Then all that music dies down and piccolo starts to solo with violins very softly backing it. Suddenly, you realize you can't hear it! So you turn it up. Now, you hear it just fine. After a few minutes, the whole orchestra joins in and starts killing it again. Now your eardrums are being blown out! This sucks! You can't enjoy a recording when you have to keep turning it up and turning it down. So the engineer adds in a bit of compression so that the volume differences between these passages is reduced. Now the orchestra isn't as loud and live sounding but the trade-off is that you don't have to turn up the piccolo passages because they'll be louder--so the two passages are closer to each other volume-wise. When it's done right--it's magical. You have to have compression on recordings--period. But compression can be misused as it is in what this man describes. It is known as "the loudness war" and it is destroying the recording industry. Ironically, it was the recording industry that has forced it on us and on itself.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The Millenial Whoop. That's funny. That seems to be in 90% of Christian contemporary music, and it drives me nuts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Yes, that was a new one on me but I realized it was perfectly true.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> The Millenial Whoop. That's funny. That seems to be in 90% of Christian contemporary music, and it drives me nuts.


Very little Christian contemporary music that is any good. For Christian music I tend more towards the three albums Bob Dylan put out in the early 80s when he was born again for a while: Saved, Slow Train Coming, and Shot of Love. Some good Christian metal out there too, such as Stryper. Other than that, it is hard to beat the Gospel songs of Johnny Cash and the old bluesmen.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm quoting the host of this video. "Our brain likes familiarity. The more we hear the same sounds, the more we enjoy them." 

Well, not when the music is lame and monotonous. And the sounds are artificial, produced by cheesy drum machines and synth patches.

The decline in the content and integrity of popular music parallels that of television, public education, and the current political atmosphere. Garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness_war


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The mere-exposure effect doesn't reflect well on that thread asking 'at what point people "got" Bruckner'. Does repeated listening in the hope of "getting" Bruckner (or anyone) just acclimatise your brain to the point where you are no longer thinking about what you are hearing?


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

There is good and bad (yes, it's still subjective, even if some dude on a video told you his opinion) pop music, as there is over-produced music to low-fi music.

All genres over time have leaned towards louder production, not a thing I'm generally thrilled about but it's not just pop (genre) music.


----------

